
Hudway Drive - spockz
https://hudway.co/drive
======
jmpman
Can it provide a speedometer for a Model 3?

~~~
spockz
They say that they are going to release specific mounts for the Model 3. It
will definitely work with gps/navigation based speedometer. I’m unsure whether
it works with the Model 3 ODN port.

